# Meet up in Craigavon - Wed 3rd Sept at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Please be advised that the Craigavon Group will meet on Wednesday 3 September at 7.30pm, Brownlow Community Hub, Lurgan. At the meeting, I plan to show a short DVD on the "Baby Makers TV series" - following 3 couples undergoing fertility treatment. We will then have tea/coffee and a chat. Can you please let me know if you plan to come along. Hoping to see you there. 
Sharon Davidson
[email protected]


----------

